# Caravan Service Centre Gailey



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

I wish to recommend the Caravan Service Centre at Four Ashes, Gailey, Staffordshire.
They were able at very short notice to fit a brand new fridge in my Autosleeper motorhome.
The work was carried out in a speedy and professional manner.
It was traditional old school service - excellent.
They can be contacted on 01902 798 027


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You've been very lucky with your fridge!


----------

